# Chatnite - Mon. June 19/00



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:How is everyone doing today? For all you dads out there how was your Father's Day? I was at the donut shop today and saw all these kids buying their dads coffee and donuts, it was so cute. I didn't eat any donuts, (honestly), but I did have a tea biscuit.Anyways, just wondering if anyone is interested in chatting tomorrow night. I'll try to log on between 9:30 and l0:00 p.m. (eastern time). Hope to see you there.Any


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

tomorrow night sounds good for a chat session around 9:30 pm on mon.Talk to you then.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

hi all,I hope to be able to come and chat tomorrow night. The way things are going with everyone else in the family I may have the flu. So far 3 grandkids and my daughter have had it since friday. My 7-year old grandson came over to spend the night last night and at 11:00 p.m. he started throwing up. I had to do 3 loads of laundry then and didn't get to bed til 2:30a.m. this morning. My daughter is 12 weeks pregnant. She started throwing up this afternoon just as we were starting dinner. I sure hope she's better tomorrow. My one-year old grandson had it on Fri. I had my flu shot last fall so hopefully, I'll be ok. Hope to see you tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

Hi weener - I am new but would love to meet you all tonight on line - will try and make it between 9 and 10 p.m. - hope everyone is thereStacey


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Stacey, Geomv & Sea:Great! I'll see you tonight. Geomv, I'm sorry to hear that your family has the flu. This darn thing must be making another round. I know a lot of people who have come down with the flu too. It must be the weather. It's been extremely hot one day and then rainy and cool the next. Can't keep up with the weather. I hope that you are doing good and won't catch it. See ya later.


----------

